# Finding Love In The Philippines



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

The Philippines - It’s the best place to find a match made in heaven, get closer to the one you love or create a cozy love nest.

The Philippines is among the world’s most attractive destination for expatriates seeking a healthier love life and social life even though many other countries offer much more in earning opportunity, career challenges or.. Read More

(source: INQ News)


​


----------



## Simon1983 (Jun 6, 2016)

I've heard there are 4 times as many women as men in the Philippines..... Certainly true in my house.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Simon1983 said:


> I've heard there are 4 times as many women as men in the Philippines..... Certainly true in my house.


Yep, I'm out numbered in my home also. One wife and FOUR daughters! All works good except when going to the malls. They want to go shopping for clothes etc and I want to go to the hardware and sporting goods stores. Then there are the movie theaters. I flat refuse to sit through a Tagalog movie..


----------



## Simon1983 (Jun 6, 2016)

Jet Lag said:


> Yep, I'm out numbered in my home also. One wife and FOUR daughters! All works good except when going to the malls. They want to go shopping for clothes etc and I want to go to the hardware and sporting goods stores. Then there are the movie theaters. I flat refuse to sit through a Tagalog movie..


Haha reminds me of a Facebook post my wife keeps sharing... When a man holds his wife's hand in the mall it looks romantic; but actually he's just stopping her from running off to buy stuff'!

Back to the original post. Philippines definitely a great choice for single guys looking for a serious relationship - the women will be fighting over you.

Also good for those already in a relationship and bringing up children as there is more of the good/old fashioned/traditional family values here. I think children have more manners and respect and are much more reserved here than the average Western child.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Simon1983 said:


> I've heard there are 4 times as many women as men in the Philippines..... Certainly true in my house.


Just one of the many myths that go around in the West, the ratio is no different than any other country approximately 50/50 give or take a percent or two/


----------

